# Curtis Snow Pro 3000 Mount Brackets



## GBD (Sep 11, 2010)

I am selling the mounting brackets for a Curtis Snow Pro 3000 snow plow. The mounts fit a 99-04 Ford F250-F350. I do not have the center piece to the mount, just the rear push arms and the front hangers. The center piece of the plow is the same for Ford trucks from 99-07. These mounts could be used to adapt the center piece off of an 05 or newer truck onto a 99-04 truck. I am asking $150obo for the set. Call or text 937-578-3184 with any questions. Brackets have just been painted and look like new.


----------



## Ireland2 (Mar 16, 2014)

By any chance is this still available?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ireland2 said:


> By any chance is this still available?


Ignoring the fact that he posted them in 2012, he hasn't been on this site since 2015


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ireland2 said:


> By any chance is this still available?


You do realize that is not the complete frame.


----------



## Ireland2 (Mar 16, 2014)

NEW MEMBER GOOD BY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ireland2 said:


> NEW MEMBER GOOD BY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Really?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ireland2 said:


> NEW MEMBER GOOD BY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I apologize, you're right. It would have been better for me to just let you wait for a response that was obviously never going to come. That would have been more helpful.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ireland2 said:


> NEW MEMBER GOOD BY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Still hung over ?


----------

